# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Pisimo (kršitelj koda)u

## emily

Ovim putem vas molimo da odvojite par minuta i procitate o najnovijoj marketinškoj muljaži kompanije (kršitelj koda), te da slanjem e-maila podržite ovu akciju bojkotiranja istoga. 

http://info.babymilkaction.org/news/campaignblog260510 


(kršitelj koda)ova zadnja globalna strategija je promoviranje adaptiranog mlijeka sa tvrdnjom da ono 'štiti' bebe, iako znaju da adaptirano mlijeko povecava vjerojatnost oboljenja u djece, a u siromašnim uvijetima može dovesti i do smrti djece. 

(kršitelj koda) tvrdi da adaptirano mlijeko pomaže razvoju bebinog mozga i razvoju ociju, te da štiti imunološki sistem. Proizvod se vec nalazi na policama 120 zemalja. On je trenutno istaknutiji, a njegov logo je u još ljepšim bojama, cime vizualno još više smanjuje obveznu izjavu 'dojenje je najbolje za bebe' koja je donesena, medju ostalim, i uz pomoc prijašnjih kampanja bojkota ovih proizvoda. (kršitelj koda) ovim cinom takodjer krši i odredbe internacionalnih marketinških standarda za koje tvrdi da ih podržava. 


Prema rijecima UNICEF-a: "Procjenjuje se da bi poboljšanje položaja dojenja, te smanjivanje hranjenja dojencadi umjetnom hranom moglo spasiti 1.5 milijun djece godišnje". Dok UNICEF, Svjetska Zdravstvena Organizacija (WHO), vlade i razne zdravstvene udruge pokušavaju proširiti cinjenicu da dojenje štiti dojencad, (kršitelj koda) koristi svoje masivne resurse kako bi uvjerilo majke i zdravstvene djelatnike da ih njihovo adaptirano mlijeko 'štiti'.

----------


## Linda

Zaista žalosno koje sve granice prelazi ljudska pohlepa... 
Poslala mail - s guštom!

----------


## Svea

Kod naše doktorice u Zaprešiću ogromaljski plakat s medekima, a na sredini natpis (kršitelj koda) - veličine za jumbo plakat.... Voljela bih im donjeti neki lijepi dječji plakatić i zamoliti da ga nalijepe na mjesto ove reklame  :Sad:  Kaj mislite, ima li to smisla?

----------


## Svea

Off topic, sve puno i reklama za cijepljenje.... samo jedna mala slikica za promociju dojenja. Bah.

----------


## L&L0809

i ja sam poslala jos u 6mj, pocetkom 7 sam dobila odgovor od (kršitelj koda)a, kopiram u cijelosti:

Dear Ivana,

There is no question about breast-milk being the best start a baby can have in life. To emphasise this, the following statement, "Important notice: Breast-milk is best for babies. Before you decide to use an infant formula consult your doctor or clinic for advice", appears on all our infant formula products. However, for infants who, for whatever reason, cannot be breastfed, it is critically important that a safe, high-quality alternative be made available.
Nestlé makes significant investments in R&D and technology to continuously deliver innovative products with scientifically proven nutritional benefits. We continue to make scientific and technical advances in the area of nutrition and we make sure that our infant formula products are “best in class” to meet as far as possible the nutritional requirements of non-breastfed babies. 
The functional benefits that are encapsulated in the “Protect” logo are scientifically substantiated – the result of many years of intensive research on how best to improve the formula composition to stimulate the infant’s immune system. The logo helps distinguish this particular formula from other less advanced products but does not claim in any manner that infant formula is superior or equal to breast-milk.
Infant formula products are reviewed, registered and/or regulated by governments to ensure that consumers have technically precise and accurate information. In all countries where the “Protect” logo is used, it is consistent with the local legislative and regulatory framework. 
For your information, the World Health Assembly does not formulate marketing standards – rather it makes health policy recommendations to Member States. It is up to each Member State to determine how it implements these policy recommendations in their own country, according to their development goals and their social and legislative framework.
We hope to have answered your concerns. Do not hesitate to contact us if you have further questions.
Gayle Crozier-Willi
Public Affairs
Nestlé SA
Avenue Nestlé 55
CH - 1800 Vevey
Tel. +41 21 924 3273
Fax +41 21 924 4582


priznajem da se ne informiram previse o marketinskim potezima vezanima uz AD, niti o eventualnoj zabrani reklamiranja, znam ono sto procitam na rodinom forumu  :Smile:  ali, ocito WHO nije izricito zabranila reklamiranje, niti je bilo kako formulirala marketinske standarde, te jedino ako je nasa drzava zabranila njihovo reklamiranje (za sto ne znam), onda je to krsenje zakona.

ugl., kako je ovo neka vrsta nastavka te price, smatram da je zgodno na topicu vidjeti i njihov odgovor.

----------


## kljucic

Da, i ja sam dobila isti odgovor :/

----------


## Thlaspi

> Kod naše doktorice u Zaprešiću ogromaljski plakat s medekima, a na sredini natpis (kršitelj koda) - veličine za jumbo plakat.... Voljela bih im donjeti neki lijepi dječji plakatić i zamoliti da ga nalijepe na mjesto ove reklame  Kaj mislite, ima li to smisla?


Pokušaj odnijeti ali bi imalo puno smisla i ako bi mogla poslikati plakat u krupnom planu i tako da se vidi da je u ordinaciji pa ćemo poslati prijavu o kršenju koda... baš nam treba materijala o (kršitelj koda)u


Što se tiče (kršitelj koda)ovog odgovora...
Hm, da... njihovi odgovori su uvijek "lijepo upakirani" ... vjerojatno imaju hrpu ljudi koja se bavi samo time da im ukloni negativan imidž u javnosti odgovaranjem na naše mejlove...
To sve što oni kažu tj pišu se mora uzeti sa zadrškom, jer njihove izjave o kvaliteti formule ne bi smjele biti veće od izjave o važnosti dojenja, a na kutiji je obrnuto itd.
što se tiče WHOa i Koda... reklamiranje i bilo kakva promocija uopće jest zabranjeno, ali kvaka je upravo u tome što kad nas nije donešen nikakav zakon vezan direktno uz dječju hranu, iako je Hr zemlja potpisnica WHO rezolucija.... pa onda (kršitelj koda) i ine kompanije koriste tu sivu zonu... što se tiče monitoringa, mi prijavljujemo kršenje Koda a ne zakona, a jedan od ciljeva Rodinog tima za monitoring je implementacija Koda u zakone (ako te zanima više imaš ovdje)

----------


## Gabrielle

Nabasala na ovo neki dan, ne znam gdje drugo da zalijepim, mislim da sam vidjela da ima baš tema o bojkotiranju n.e.s.t... ali ne mogu ju sada naći, pa evo ovdje: http://www.jutarnji.hr/iluzija-izbor...jete-/1024607/  koja je to hobotnica...

----------


## mali laf

Kod naše pedice ima unicef plakat o dojenju.Puno razloga zašto dojiti...Mene je zaista uporno podržavala da dojim i onda kada vaga nije pokazivala velike brojeve.Pored toga ima dosta plakata za ljekove,ali adaptiranog nema.U čekaoni do ima.Pitam se odlučuju li oni sami što govore njihovi zidovi čekaone ili to odlučuje uprava doma zdravlja.

----------


## sophie girafe

taj Darth Vader je pokrenuo prodaju aparata sa kojim za tren dobijete umjetno mlijeko za vase dijete..IZ KAPSULE, kao kad radite njihovu kavu. KApsula ima cijenu 1,5 eura  :Shock:  
za sada se prodaje u Svicarskoj i Luksemburgu. Naravno tandrkaju kako je to super cisto i prakticno i kako na taj nacin imate vise vremena za igranje sa vasom bebom. Da nije strasno bilo bi smijesno

----------

